# Boot orthotics/insoles like Superfeet?



## Artfuldodger (Oct 11, 2012)

Anyone have a favorite? The Superfeet seem to be one of the favorites of hikers. They are expensive though.
http://www.superfeet.com/

Orthosoles are popular because you can customize them.
http://orthosole.com/


----------



## blues brother (Oct 11, 2012)

I have to wear steel toes at work and they are killing me! I will look into the above sites and welcome any other input. I don't have a lot of cash but I am at the point that "cost" does not matter!
Thanks AD for this thread.

Mike


----------



## Artfuldodger (Oct 11, 2012)

Just remember some people hate the Superfeet insoles as they are hard and not soft and foamy as traditional insole and require about a two week break in period. I would hate to spend $50.00 on a pair of insoles only to have to throw them away but if they work and end daily foot pain it would be worth the gamble. I read if you buy them at REI they will take them back even after you wear them for awhile. I have flat feet so I might go with the blue ones if I buy Superfeet. The green ones are the most popular.


----------



## blues brother (Oct 11, 2012)

Looks like I need to do more research....
Been buying the 12 dollar DR. SCHOLLS...with all due respect to the good Doctor....his inner soles are no good!


----------



## deadend (Oct 11, 2012)

Lathrop & Sons


----------



## Artfuldodger (Oct 13, 2012)

Somehow related to this from doing a little research is to wear those shoes that have seperated toes in them. They make you look like you have Hulk feet. Vibram Fivefingers is a good brand. For some reason wearing these is close to going barefooted. Walking bare footed is suppose to build up foot muscles and rid your feet of pain. I can barely walk in the grass barefooted anymore. I saw a dude backpacking to the top of Blood Mtn. at dusk barefooted once.


----------



## whchunter (Jan 14, 2013)

*Walk Fit*

I have plantar fasciitis and the "walk fit" inserts really help me.


----------



## Fishin & Hunting (Jan 19, 2013)

I went to the foot doctor when I had plantar fasciitis,  He told me dr. scholls products were a joke.  

He had me buy an insole for sports authority.  I believe it was something like softsole, they work great, once you break them in.


----------



## JohnK (Jan 19, 2013)

Walmart sells some orthodics for $50. They have a machine you stand on and it picks the best match. I have had 2 sets and they're not bad, I've also had $400 orthodics from the podiatrist and they were not much better because they had to be refurbished every year at $100 bucks a pop. Walmart says they will refund your money if you don't like them. Give it a shot.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Jan 19, 2013)

I love my superfeet insoles!  Been wearing them for many years.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jan 19, 2013)

35 Whelen said:


> I love my superfeet insoles!  Been wearing them for many years.



Super! I haven't bought any yet but need too.


----------



## captainhook (May 24, 2013)

I bought some pinnacle powersteps to help with plantar facitis and they immediately helped when nothing else would.


----------



## gatorbait08 (May 26, 2013)

I wore the super feet for about five years. I had both the green and orange ones and I liked them just always wish they had more padding. I recently bought a pair of the Red Wing moldable insoles and doubt I will ever go back to superfeet. They have the high arch support like superfeet but with a lot more padding!


----------



## rjcruiser (May 29, 2013)

Wife has Planter Fasciitis as well and she has the Dr. Scholls with the adjustable arch support inserts.  Was told they were no longer going to be made so we bought a bunch of them.  

She also utilizes Asics 2160s shoes along with the inserts....shoes and inserts last about 4 months.


----------

